# C-4 and Snazzleberry2



## schlendrake (Dec 29, 2006)

Just started theese strains and was wondering if any1 had grown theese in the past/how finickey they are/yield qualtity/quality.

I got the seeds fron Chimera seeds so any feedback would be appreciated


----------

